# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zwanger: wat is het beste moment om een zwangerschapstest te doen?

## FRANCOIS580

Je bent enkele dagen over tijd en dan wil je uiteraard zo vlug mogelijk zekerheid en weten of je nu wel of niet zwanger bent. Om dat te controleren heb je zwangerschapstesten voor thuisgebruik ter beschikking maar vanaf wanneer doe je zo’n zwangerschapstest en hoe betrouwbaar is die dan wel? 

Hoe langer je wacht met het uitvoeren van een zwangerschapstest hoe betrouwbaarder het resultaat. Ben je enkele dagen over tijd dan wil je zo vlug mogelijk zekerheid over een mogelijke zwangerschap. Dan wil je zo vlug mogelijk een zwangerschapstest doen. Het resultaat van zo’n zwangerschapstest wordt telkens weer met spanning afgewacht. Maar vanaf wanneer kun je zo’n zwangerschapstest thuis uitvoeren en is die altijd even betrouwbaar? Je kan zo’n zwangerschapstest in principe reeds uitvoeren vanaf de eerste dag waarop je ongesteld moest worden. Iedereen begrijpt dat het uitvoeren van een zwangerschapstest op de eerste dag dat je ongesteld moest worden wel bijzonder klein is. Hoe langer je met zo’n zwangerschapstest wacht hoe betrouwbaarder het resultaat. De grote meerderheid van de vrouwen voelen aan de signalen van hun lichaam of ze zwanger zijn of niet. Velen kampen dan immers met de overbekende ochtend misselijkheid, de ene vrouw al wat nadrukkelijker dan de andere en voelen zich vlugger vermoeid. Dat geldt echter lang niet voor alle vrouwen. Velen hebben daar helemaal geen last van maar kunnen wél zwanger zijn zonder het in een vroeg stadium te beseffen. Het is ook zo dat je niet altijd zwanger bent wanneer je je zo voelt. Er bestaat immers nog altijd iets als een schijn zwangerschap, doordat je al té veel met zwanger worden, zwangerschap en je kinderwens bezig bent. Om dan zekerheid te krijgen over het al of niet zwanger zijn is het aan te raden thuis een zwangerschapstest uit te voeren.

*Wanneer zwangerschapstest* 
Belangrijk is te weten wanneer het zinvol en betrouwbaar is om een zwangerschapstest uit te voeren. Iedereen zal begrijpen dat het weinig of geen zin heeft zo’n zwangerschapstest te doen nog voor de eerste dag van je menstruatie. Zo’n zwangerschapstest reageert op het zwangerschapshormoon (HCG) en voor de eerste dag van je maandstonden maakt je lichaam veel te weinig van dit hormoon aan om een betrouwbare zwangerschapstest uit te voeren. Doe je dan toch een zwangerschapstest, dan zal het resultaat ervan meestal negatief zijn terwijl je toch zwanger kan zijn. Je doet een zwangerschapstest dus ten vroegste vanaf de eerste dag dat je menstruatie op zich laat wachten. 

Dit kan ook online! Je kunt een online zwangerschapstest uitvoeren, maar of dit ook echt betrouwbaar is...  :Frown:

----------

